

Open Source ML Adaptive control + vision on an arm - tlarkworthy
http://edinburghhacklab.com/2013/05/robotics-adaptive-control-and-vision/

======
tlarkworthy
While I am annoyed by the overall accuracy. I think the experiments are
interesting because the software goes a little beyond what a standard machine
learning package will give you. LWPR is a hot algorithm but its not integrated
with many general purpose machine learning packages.

